

A Better Way to Learn AngularJS - ericmsimons
http://www.thinkster.io/

======
ericmsimons
Hey all - one of the creators here! We're working really hard to make this
curriculum as awesome as possible, so please leave any feedback/ideas you have
and feel free to email me at eric@esft.com

------
sugerman
Didn't get past the fourth sentence in Part 1:

It doesn’t use one-way data binding.

Probably want to reword that.

Also the first link (Things I Wish I Were Told about AngularJS) starts off
with a bad example used to demonstrate ng-repeat's scope changes. Anyone
reading that (at any level of AngularJS knowledge) would first pick up on the
fact that it uses 'item.value' for the text input but just 'checked' for the
checkbox. The example is more of a design mistake in the code than an example
of ng-repeat's scope.

------
ztratar
Just from looking this over quickly, it looks pretty good.

Will take a deeper plunge later. I like the idea of hand holding through the
beginning steps. The sections are well written and seem fun/playful... gotta
keep my attention.

~~~
adhsu
Slick, always wanted to go through the egghead videos and this seems like
it'll make it way easier. Thanks for making this.

------
nathancahill
Haven't had time to learn AngularJS yet, but it's been on my list of things to
learn. Thanks! Now I have a good way to get started :)

------
rjvir
This is very well built.

Now we just need this for iOS. Mobile development is what all the kids want to
learn and build for these days.

------
jmhamel
I like how you made the heart look like the Angular 'A'. It's the little
things that count.

------
diwank
Looks really good. A few typos here and there but I think it'd be useful. On
my reading list!

------
StandingDesk
I've been looking for a way to learn angular - this looks like a real winner!

------
zeppelinnn
This looks pretty awesome. Definitely going to give it a try.

------
hanibash
I love AngularJS, more people should learn it.

